# Facebook pages



## JRS (Sep 3, 2016)

For those of you on Facebook, here's a link to a blue tit video that made me chuckle :




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1420071838086320


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

That's so sweet!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Aww, that was adorable  How precious!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Oh my goodness, I love that!
I had to share it on my Facebook page after seeing it. *


----------

